# tempwood stove



## bucketboy (Feb 22, 2010)

Wondered if anyone uses a Tempwood downdraft stove  and if they are satisfied with the performance of the stove.
thanks


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 22, 2010)

my dad had one when I was a kid ('78) , it heated our house ok, nothing great compared to the newer stoves out now, my dad did extend the draft tubes another 6" down by bolting on another section of pipe, he thought it got the air down into the coals better.


----------



## Joe Fire maker (Feb 1, 2011)

let me know also on this topic I am building these heaters with updates


----------



## philip morse (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a large tempwood that I bought in the seventies and use almost exclusively to heat my house...It's my second one and kept the one I replaced as an emergency backup.  For what my opinion is worth, it's the best stove I've ever come across.  I never liked the ornate victorians, or anything with a blower.  The simplicity and functionality is perfect for my use.  I also have oil heat and pellet stoves, but the tempwood is my stove of choice when I want quiet, simple heat.  I'm very happy to learn that they are back in production and I wish the makers the best of luck!


----------



## Dune (Jan 6, 2013)

bucketboy said:


> Wondered if anyone uses a Tempwood downdraft stove and if they are satisfied with the performance of the stove.
> thanks


 
I use one and like it very much, in fact they are very popular here on Cape Cod. They last about 5 minutes at yard sales.


----------

